# Working On my First Tyco Pro



## Auroraafx1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I started getting back into slot cars recently. I grew up with Tyco 440 cars in the early 90s but always thought my dads AFX cars were cooler. So i started messing with Magnatraction, Standard AFX and T Jets. My father always told me that the Tyco Pros were faster when he was a kid so I decided to try one. $25 later I bought a Red white and blue 76 Corvette with a brass chassis. I cleaned up the chassis and oiled it and it ran ok, but I noticed one magnet bouncing around in the motor and it kind of made a buzzing noise instead of a nice hum. Is there a way to fix that? Later on it fell off the table and the guide in the front of the car broke in 3 pieces. Ive been searching all night and cant seem to find a replacement are there any of them out there? Its the button style pick up one. I found some stuff for Riggens HO it seems similar do they work? I cant seem to find the link on here though, it was a modified guide. Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

PM me a mailing address and I'll send you some TYCO parts


----------



## Auroraafx1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Alpink I just sent you a PM.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...............


----------



## Auroraafx1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks SlotCarDan I can't wait to try and get this car running so I can try it out on a real track. I've seen pictures where guys have hot glued magnets to the sides of the rear between the body and wheels and then right behind the front wheels to try and get some grip. It seems like the floating brass shaker plate would help keep the car planted because it would kind of work like a suspension, or am I thinking incorrectly? 

Has anyone taken the motor apart before I'd like to try and fix that magnet that's moving around?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

................


----------



## Auroraafx1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dan you really know your stuff I'm like blown away. Do you know somewhere to get a replacement guide, because mine is beyond repair.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...............


----------

